
Preemptible VMs now up to 33% cheaper - boulos
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2016/08/Preemptible-VMs-now-up-to-33-percent-cheaper.html
======
boulos
While people didn't want to put it in our post, I like describing this as "5
cores for the price of 1". Myself and a great team of other folks have worked
a lot over the last year to improve utilization, produce a more predictable
behavior and tune the system to refund people as much as possible (if we shoot
you early on, you've lost the least amount of work _and_ we don't bill you for
it).

